# Long Beach, CA ID: 11-02084, Noah, Male, Puppy



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Noah is a super cute male German Shepherd puppy waiting to go to his new home.

Here is Noah:









Here is his Petfinder page:
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Long Beach, CA | Noah

Name:Noah
Breed:German Shepherd
Gender:Male

Noah is a sweet GSD puppy waiting to go to his new home.

He is located at the spcaLA Animal Shelter in Long Beach, CA.

Here is their information:
*P.D. Pitchford Companion Animal Village & Education Center*

7700 East Spring Street
Long Beach, CA 90815
(in El Dorado Park) *Phone:* (562) 570-SPCA (7722)
*Fax:* (562) 570-4931
*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Noah is too cute. I am sure he will find a home. He won't last long.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Puppies normally go very fast. The seniors don't go fast.


----------

